# My bomb is stuck...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, since embracing her in public on the weekend, my wife is in a complete bliss. And even though I'm tempted to drop a bomb on her, I like her to see her this happy. However, my bomb is very important!!! She wants to do something for me in return but I didn't tell her what I want yet - as to not spoil the good times.

I want her to come to counselling with me to fix our nympho problems so we can stop fighting about it years after years. That's my bomb (and she'll hate me)! But I can't drop it yet...

But she seems to be catching on, I think she sees it coming, and has been a good girl lol. She hasn't complained, demanded, or even expected anything, kept the place spotless, giving me massages, teasing me even which she knows I love. It's good for me, but I dont want her to turn around in the end and say "but I've already done so much for you" when I finally drop the bomb on her.

We're fine for now, but any thoughts on this would be good


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, considering she's always been very defensive with her sex drive as well as counselling, it's going to be a little more than sparky fireworks lol

And we do more than hug...
Still remember her dare to fk her in the middle of town as she knows I'm wary about where we live. Might just do that actually, as I know she made that dare thinking I wouldn't do it - and that we've stopped exhibitionism since marriage, trying to prove her point as if I'm a p-ssy or something pffft... shows what she knows

Now that's one loose end I still have to fix... wonder if she even remembers it


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Well, considering she's always been very defensive with her sex drive as well as counselling, it's going to be a little more than sparky fireworks lol
> 
> And we do more than hug...
> Still remember her dare to fk her in the middle of town as she knows I'm wary about where we live. Might just do that actually, as I know she made that dare thinking I wouldn't do it - and that we've stopped exhibitionism since marriage, trying to prove her point as if I'm a p-ssy or something pffft... shows what she knows
> ...


Not sure of your environment, but you could also go in stages, if you have a fenced in back yard. Take her there. My wife had an outdoor fantasy so I brought her to our 2 person hammock and we snuggled for a bit, then I gave her oral to climax and then used the hammock as a "swing" :smthumbup:

I wouldn't "drop your bomb" just yet. Let her enjoy this and also see where it goes from her end. You say she's improving, give her space and time to continue that improvement. I've come to realize that when you have a loving and thoughtful partner, holding your tongue and letting them do their thing usually ends up being better in the long run than forcing an issue. It sounds like you both are really enjoying the changes. Keep enjoying it. Live in the moment a little instead of trying to push the "next step". 

PS if she does get demanding or complain, tie her behavior into outcome, such as if she demands sex...Tell her "is that how you ask for it?" "Say Please" You'll still have to perform, but you take the control back, you can even turn this into a game of making her wait while you tease her through a day or longer (kind of like an edgy tantric thing). If she complains about performance, remind her that the alternative is nothing and also if you do the whole teasing and withholding to build her up thing, it will serve two purposes, she'll feel the sexual tension AND you'll get smaller breaks LOL.

PS have you ever explored tantra with her? There MIGHT be something to the practice that works for you and her.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh well I suggested it and she chickened out of her own dare lol
Think I proved my point though

Yeah I'm leaving this for now, let her bounce a bit more.

As for the tease, she does complain about the tease from time to time and being "left hanging" so I have to be careful really. I've always been a natural flirt and sometimes it causes problems heh. She's like a high-powered car, need to go easy on the rev lest it goes faster than I want.

As for Tantra she's wary about spirituality such as this (although she has come to terms with accepting me long-term for my beliefs), but it's alright for now.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> ....... She hasn't complained, demanded, or even expected anything, kept the place spotless, giving me massages, teasing me even which she knows I love. It's good for me,


I would say that with all the things you just mentioned she's doing for you.... then you say:


> but I dont want her to turn around in the end and say "but I've already done so much for you" when I finally drop the bomb on her.


Well, I kinda think you're too late. All those things she's done WAY more than pays back for being embraced in public.

I would feel like my husband didn't think I was worthy of him.. or that he was embarassed to be married to me,.. if he didn't want to embrace me in public.

I'm not talking necking/ tongues down each others throat embrace.. I mean, arm around me, peck on the cheek, neck, or lips. If he couldn't do that freely with me in public, then somethings up.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Damn... so this bomb may not work?

Hell why did I just have a sudden urge to jump off a cliff a few seconds ago...


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

'Cuz your a Drama King?


----------

